# Need help- ear packing cpt code



## sherinsafeer (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi,

Kindly advise the CPT code for Ear Packing or dressing unilateral. Please

Thanks,\
Sherin


----------



## Dorthi (Jan 5, 2015)

*More info*

For surgery? Ear infection? Laceration to the ear? What was done for this to be done?


----------

